# 1941 case sc



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello

I am brand new to the world of antique tractors. For a long time I thought it would be cool to own one even if I have no use for one. Then one day a guy was wanting an 85 3/4 ton chevy pickup I had. Long story short he hit me up with a straight swap tractor for truck and I now own a tractor. 

Ive done some research (very little). The tractor does not have the muffler and air cleaner in the center, they are on the left side sitting on the tractor. It does crank very slow with a new battery (was told it was a positive ground system so thats what I did). Once started it purrs like a kitten with no smoke at all. Goes in every gear without a hitch and they work flawlessly. does have a few small dings and dents and a bit of rust at the bottom of the rear fenders but it does not look like it would take much at all to restore as it is all there down to the serial number plate. I would like to do this at some point.

Couple questions I have.. Is it possible it is actually a negative ground system and thats why it cranks slow (have thought about trying it but figured I better ask first).. Also how did I do on my trade? The pickup was a C20 that all though no huge dents it was beat up. It had the common rust around the rear wheel wells and cab corners but the floors were solid with no rust at all (very uncommon). It did have a fresh rebuilt 350 (was givin to me ).. The pickup owed me nothing as I paid $800 for it and in the 12 or 13 yrs I owned it the only trouble I had with it was a rebuilt transmission and new carb fixed. Well the freebie engine. Basically if you owned my tractor and wanted to sell what would you ask for it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure of the actual condition of your tractor, so to estimate a value would be difficult. Check the web and do a little research. I think it is well valued over the price you had paid for that truck!
It should be a 6 volt positive ground I would think, if it is original. Can you see if it has a generator or and alternator?


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

It does have a generator. As far as I can tell its all there and with original like parts. Only thing I can really see it needing is some body work on the sheet metal, sandblasted, paint and decals and new tires (only 1 front tire is severly rotted but they all hold air after I fixed them). What I can tell the rear tires were originally 10.00x38... It is riding on 11.2x38 irrg tires..

My plans for the tractor really is pretty much joining the local tired iron club and driving it in parades (maybe pulling a float).. I do however let a friend drag his small parking lot with it as I am one that thinks using machines is important.

My friend did say a guy told him he seen one go in an auction for $3,500 with a whole in the block (I am lead to believe there is a weak spot around the carb area for cracks and holes). Other then the slow roll over it seems to run a operate like a champ. What lil information I have found pretty much says its only worth scrap price so who do you believe?..lol


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

I know I didnt fall into something extreamly special (Im not that lucky), this is 2014 and to have something built in 1941 thats not been hacked up and pretty much all original and runs like a champ to me is pretty special.. Does seem to be a fairly common tractor. But I was born in 1973 and id say the tractor is in a lil better shape then I am..lol (Im often told I am very hard on my body)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, it certainly is a great looking tractor. the value is what someone would be willing to pay for it. So, if you don't want to sell it, makes it priceless! It'll be a great rig for restoration and for shows and parades. If you do start a rebuild, start a thread about it and keep us posted!


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh anything is for sell for the right price. In the couple months Ive owned it Ive had 2 people tell me if I ever decide to sell to let them know..lol. I just got it so somebody would have to make me an offer I couldnt refuse..

I work on a farm/ranch and right now kind of busy but the first chance I get I may pull off the starter and take it to the local rebuilder to see what he thinks. I have a couple friends in the auto body world and thought about pulling the sheet metal off and getting them fixed and straight (I can do it all except the rust on the rear fenders). I really think after that id just be left with making a couple gaskets, sandblasting, paint and some decals.. I would like to get a new steering wheel....

When I do do anything I will be sure to take some pics and post


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought about doing some engine work before paint but really dont see the point with the way it runs. Ive never been around a tractor as old. Everything I run is 2 yrs old or newer. Bosses dad does have a restored JD 3010 on propane that we use very little but thats it. Just dont see the point in digging in it with the way it runs


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If it were mine, and it ran as well as you say it does, I'd run a compression test on each of the cylinders and if they check out OK, I'd use it as is. Your plan is a good one as far as I can see. 

By the way, I think you have good find !!


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

After I figure out the slow roll I will do that. I most likely would have already done it if it didnt roll over so slow. More for kicks because I dont have a clue what good compression is on them. But I can imagine like most engines if they are within 10lbs of each other your USUALLY in decent shape.


----------

